# Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?



## O.G. LOC (16. Februar 2010)

*Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

Hallo, ich möchte mir gern ein neues Notebook kaufen, wenn es denn GTA4 schafft.
Prozessor ist ein Core i3-330m und es sind 4GB RAM verbaut. Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia GeForce 310m. Es soll einfach laufen. Am besten auf 800x600 Auflösung oder höher. Detaileinstellungen egal.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

Sollte klappen, zumindestens auf 800x600@min, viel darfst du dir aber wirklich nicht erwarten

Du solltest auf jeden Fall SMT ausschalten, das bremst bei GTAIV, vor allem wenn du nicht Win7 verwendest


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

Naja, könnte knapp werden...  Du meinst vermutlich das neue von Medion? Wenn Du 600-650€ ausgibst für eines mit einer 4650 oder 240m, da läuft es garantiert mit 30-40 FPS bei minimalen Details. Die sind 50% stärker als die 310m.


----------



## mattinator (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

Lt. Notebookcheck.com wohl eher nicht: Notebookcheck: Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig?, Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 310M.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

bei notebookcheck beziehen die sich aber auch beim Vergleich auf ne ältere und schwächere Karte, was man sieht, wenn man zur Seite mit den Details zur 310m geht: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 310M

Die nehmen eine 3470 X2 als Vergleich, welche zB bei 3Dmark06 nur 2600 Punkte erreicht, die 310m aber 4000. Auch wenn 3Dmark06 nicht soooo viel aussagt, aber nen gewissen Vergleich bringt das schon. bei cinebench es knapp 3000 vs. 2100 Punkte. 

Kann aber wie gesagt trotzdem knapp werden...


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

Gta IV auf nem Notebook laufen zu lassen ist schon ziemlich heikel, aber ich denke so auf lowest settings sollte es gehn. Erwarte aber nicht so viel davon.


----------



## Dorsi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Läuft GTA4 auf einem Notebook mit einer Nvidia GeForce 310M?*

werd mal berichten wies bei mir läuft hab ne desktop g210...


----------

